# Asda Drying Towel



## A.B

Just letting people know Asda have microfiber drying towels in stock, £3.00 each or two for £5.00.


----------



## Avanti

A.B said:


> Just letting people know Asda have microfiber drying towels in stock, £3.00 each or two for £5.00.


Which Asda did you go to? 
Until the recent ones in Kings Heath, I didn't think there were any in South Birmingham


----------



## A.B

I went to the tipton supercentre :lol:


----------



## A.B

Pictures added.


----------



## MarkSmith

What are these like ?

Are they as good as other drying towells available ?


----------



## SystemClenz

Good find matey


----------



## Avanti

A.B said:


> I went to the tipton supercentre :lol:


I had popped into the asda near me (Queslett) but didn't go upstairs today, good find though, may give them a whirl tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## integrale

I found these this Morning, Mansfield branch..


----------



## A.B

They also have t-cut metal polish, two tubes for £5.00.


----------



## A.B

MarkSmith said:


> What are these like ?
> 
> Are they as good as other drying towells available ?


Ive only used the Eurow waffle weave drying towel, i did a cd scratch test and it was fine, looking at the ''polar express'' drying towel the quality looks the same.


----------



## A.B

integrale said:


> I found these this Morning, Mansfield branch..


What do you think of them?


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Our local Asda (Glenrothes) didn't have those towels when I was in this morning but I did notice the Kent noodle mitt's had been replaced with a similar item under a different brand. Will keep an eye out for those drying towels next time I'm in :thumb:


----------



## integrale

I used them this morning, very good had no problems with them they dried the Detla very well. The label looked rather large so I took it off....

I'm going to get some more when in there next (if they have any left)


----------



## HornetSting

Good find, thanks. I will keep an eye out for these when I go there on Monday, they look the job, and I could do with some more. Nice use of your missus as a model.


----------



## A.B

They also have the triplewax liquid gold self drying shampoo.


----------



## Ashtonbuoy

Have compiled an ASDa shopping list for Monday as well thanks to various threads on DW:
Demon Shine 2 x 5l for 5 quid
Woolite for MF washing
Drying Towel:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology

Ashtonbuoy said:


> Have compiled an ASDa shopping list for Monday as well thanks to various threads on DW:
> Demon Shine 2 x 5l for 5 quid
> Woolite for MF washing
> Drying Towel:thumb:


which asda sells woolite, i have to get mine from wilkinsons


----------



## Ashtonbuoy

phobia said:


> which asda sells woolite, i have to get mine from wilkinsons


I saw a thread somewhere on here that said ASDA stocked it. I hope so because can't find it anywhere else!


----------



## chrisc

are they different on both sides or just one plush


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You on about the one at Great Bridge?

Were there many left or did you buy them all? lol!


----------



## A.B

chrisc said:


> are they different on both sides or just one plush


one side is plush...


----------



## A.B

RussZS said:


> You on about the one at Great Bridge?
> 
> Were there many left or did you buy them all? lol!


Yer the great bridge one, was about 2 1/2 boxes left when i left, i didnt buy any :lol:


----------



## Marchosias

Thanks a lot for reporting this I'll be popping by ASDA's tomorrow for a few .


----------



## leonclio

I bought 2 of the brushes that are in the pictures, i thought would do for the faces of alloys as they are very soft £2.80 or 2 for £5. I opened a towel but i didnt think they looked plush enough, but i am no expert. But are good for the price for sure.


----------



## M4CCA

These look very similar to the yellow KENT drying towels i use and i have found these to be pretty good so far.


----------



## james_death

I spotted these this morning also but too busy to post, they are 5ft square:thumb:
I know the doncaster store has had in for a few weeks the dash and also the window wipes that you put your hand in and have a plastic liner in them there £1 a pack and the plastic like super soaker thing with the blurb of absorbs 10x itself in water.


----------



## burger

Think i may go take a trip tomorrow ... i could also do with some more demon shine i only have a litre or so left!


----------



## CraigQQ

i dont like the look of the edging myself... in those pics it looks a bit harsh..

could always fold the edges into the inside when using though.


----------



## james_death

burger said:


> Think i may go take a trip tomorrow ... i could also do with some more demon shine i only have a litre or so left!


i have to keep stopping myself getting more especially when only 2 on the shelf already have 12lt.:lol:


----------



## Davemm

they will be great for wheels if you arent happy to use them on the paint


----------



## james_death

Davemm said:


> they will be great for wheels if you arent happy to use them on the paint


Very good point, i wasnt going to bother but thats a good idea to easy tell which are for the wheels as the small size wont get mixed with the big regular ones...Nice one.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

james_death said:


> Very good point, i wasnt going to bother but thats a good idea to easy tell which are for the wheels as the small size wont get mixed with the big regular ones...Nice one.:thumb:


didnt someone say here they are 5 foot square???

lol whats your normal drying towel? a king size duvet :lol:


----------



## Littler

integrale said:


> I used them this morning, very good had no problems with them they dried the Detla very well. The label looked rather large so I took it off....
> 
> I'm going to get some more when in there next (if they have any left)


I think I'll take a trip to the Mansfield Asda today! I'm only 2 mins away I would be daft to miss this!

Adam


----------



## integrale

ajlittler said:


> I think I'll take a trip to the Mansfield Asda today! I'm only 2 mins away I would be daft to miss this!
> 
> Adam


 I'm just down the road in Woodhouse..

* Just make sure that you wash them on there own as I now have some funny coloured towels!*


----------



## james_death

CraigQQ said:


> didnt someone say here they are 5 foot square???
> 
> lol whats your normal drying towel? a king size duvet :lol:


Twas i with that well thats what it says on the pack. They are smaller than that i think.

My drying towels are now 12ft Sqaure 6ftx2ft :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ

lol thats some towel!!


----------



## james_death

CraigQQ said:


> lol thats some towel!!


It actually folds and sits better in my hand than the 3ft x 2ft fluffy blue..:thumb:


----------



## Alzay

I've just had a look at them in my Perth Store where there is loads, I didn't think they would be that great for drying as they are not too plush, maybe better as a buffing towel. I never bothered buying any.


----------



## chrisc

none in barnsley


----------



## ocd13

Was looking forward to picking some of these up today but my local Asda in Sittingbourne doesnt have any


----------



## ianFRST

asda online?


----------



## apmaman

Picked two up today.. 

They're not as "fluffy" as the Kent Car Care yellow towel, by that I mean the MF stands aren't as long, but they do feel very soft. I'd have no problem using them on my car.


----------



## Alzay

Alzay said:


> I've just had a look at them in my Perth Store where there is loads, I didn't think they would be that great for drying as they are not too plush, maybe better as a buffing towel. I never bothered buying any.


Changed my mind, told the wife to buy me two for a fiver as she was paying. lol:wave:


----------



## A.B

Alzay said:


> Changed my mind, told the wife to buy me two for a fiver as she was paying. lol:wave:


Thats the way to do it :lol:


----------



## DW58

No sign of any at my local Asda, there again all we have is a 3m wide, 4 shelves high unit of car-related products


----------



## apmaman

They seem to be only in the big asda stores. Our local one didn't have any and only has a tiny car section. The bigger 24h one had loads more stuff in it.


----------



## Avanti

apmaman said:


> Picked two up today..
> 
> *They're not as "fluffy" as the Kent Car Care yellow towel, by that I mean the MF stands aren't as long,* but they do feel very soft. I'd have no problem using them on my car.


Did you turn it over? One side has a very plush texture, the other side is like a regular towel, very absorbant though :thumb:


----------



## apmaman

Yeah but its not as plush as the kent one. Still cracking kit for the price! 

Since they're so cheap it wouldnt matter if it doesn't absorb as much cause I bought two!


----------



## rorz_vts

non in the woodchurch asda on the wirral


----------



## Razzzle

Mothers doing shopping in asda york and has just called me about these, so thought i'd do a search and low and behold!! here are some pictures, 4 for a tenner, cant complain there!!!

Daz.


----------



## alexandjen

ocd13 said:


> Was looking forward to picking some of these up today but my local Asda in Sittingbourne doesnt have any


Thanks for the heads up, save me being disappointed tomorrow...................I did get two towels, a wash brush and an interior brush from the Gravesend branch yesterday though :thumb:


----------



## PeteO

Avanti said:


> I had popped into the asda near me (Queslett) but didn't go upstairs today, good find though, may give them a whirl tomorrow :thumb:


Where did you get yours from bud as Im south Birmingham? :thumb:


----------



## DW58

I wish our local Asda would stock these - tried last week, nowt - I'll try again tomorrow, but ours is fairly small.


----------



## Avanti

PeteO said:


> Where did you get yours from bud as Im south Birmingham? :thumb:


Queslett branch North Bham, I hear there are 2 new Asda stores in Kings Heath, the one off the high St may have them.


----------



## Alzay

I used these yesterday on my car, I'm surprised how good they are, I have a Polish Bliss drying towel which is always the dad of DT's but the asda ones are good for yor alloys and door shuts.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

They are pretty decent tbh. I've bought 12


----------



## DW58

I'd just like the chance, Asda are so damned inconsistent with their stocking.


----------



## Avanti

RussZS said:


> They are pretty decent tbh. I've bought 12


12  
I got 2 but seems 1 would have sufficed.
on a side note did you get across to assist our BMW friend?
(can't find the thread )


----------



## Jed

Not got them at ASDA by swith island, liverpool


----------



## Maggi200

Couldn't spot em in watford but did in high wycombe, but i didn't pick any up for some reason :wall:


----------



## G-baby158

Will have a look in the Kings Hill ASDA tomorrow, if they've got some i'm having 4, maybe 6


----------



## DW58

maggi133 said:


> i didn't pick any up for some reason :wall:


Not enough room in that tiny boot? 

Sorry James, couldn't resist


----------



## scratcher

I picked some up in the giant Adsa in Bletchley the other night. They're really good, and much bigger than I thought.


----------



## Maggi200

DW58 said:


> Not enough room in that tiny boot?
> 
> Sorry James, couldn't resist


No actually, loads! But I was more interested in food :lol: red bull and kronenbourg with chinese food and xbox :thumb:

They did look soft, and I will deffo be getting some when i remember.


----------



## DW58

Alright if yours stocks them, mine doesn't


----------



## Maggi200

I did pick up some kneeling pad for £1 though. Well worth it! That was in the gardening section, managed to do my wheels and arches with dry, comfortable knees. Which is rare for me! Bloody knees give me a hard time  

Could we possibly have a list of which stores do and don't stock these to save people reading through all these pages?


----------



## scratcher

I threw mine in the washing machine earlier with the other microfibres without thinking....
Now they're all green :lol: Not so colour fast


----------



## kempe

I need to get me some of these :thumb:


----------



## Jason123

leeds yes


----------



## Zetec-al

I Just picked one of these up today, haven't used it yet but it looks quite good, nice size and quite plush! I will pick a few more up when they come back in stock!! Also picked up 2 demon shine for £5

Anyone used theres yet?


----------



## A.B

I thinks the towels are just in the Asda supercentres ?


----------



## A.B

PeteO said:


> Where did you get yours from bud as Im south Birmingham? :thumb:


Tipton has them in stock, all the other centres(south Birmingham) rarely have any good car care range.


----------



## Zetec-al

I got mine from High Wycombe/Cressex Asda, Not the biggest store tbh.. They stock, the microfibre cloths, towels, noodle mitts, Demon shine and a lot more bits.


----------



## DW58

Zetec-al said:


> I got mine from High Wycombe/Cressex Asda, Not the biggest store tbh.. They stock, the microfibre cloths, towels, noodle mitts, Demon shine and a lot more bits.


Crikey - must be very close to where I used to live then.

[edit]

About half a mile.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

Went to 3 of the 4 Asdas near me. None of them had the drying towels, they do have the other stuff though.


----------



## Kecky

Kent Microfibre Noodle Wash Mitts and Kent Microfibre Cleaning Towels (6 pack) are on 2 for 5 pounds in the Liscard and Bromborough Asda's on the Wirral, but there's no sign of the Drying Towels.


----------



## meraredgti

same for the Asda in Small Heath, no drying towels. pop'd in for BKF and a couple Kent MF demist pads 50p each, damp will use them as applicators. need to go to the BIG one in Minworth, always great deals on car care


----------



## integrale

Still got them in Mansfield


----------



## robtech

just dont go to some one in the chemist section of asda and ask where the towels are !!!!! DOH


----------



## Kecky

The store in Queensferry near Chester has got 2 of the drying towels left at the moment, as i just bought the other 4 :lol:

They've got loads of the demon shine too :thumb:


----------



## Lloydy

I just bought 6 from the Lakeside Asda


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

Jed said:


> Not got them at ASDA by swith island, liverpool


They do in ASDA Huyton though.


----------



## Zetec-al

Bought 2 more of these today, and a noodle mitt! just couldn't help myself as i walked past them!

Will be testing them out tomorrow!


----------



## Mattgeezer

none in the Reading asda, just the brushes and a smaller alloy brush for £1
Looks like i'll be popping over to the Wycombe store when i'm next going that way.


----------



## Marchosias

Well I said I'd report in and they had none in ASDA's in Edmonton.......... PFFFFFF...


----------



## Shinyvec

I found some in the George Store at Broughton Chester but I didnt rate them that well, I thought they felt quite hard and rough and the edgeing was rather poor. I know they are cheap but this is a case of you only get what you pay for. I was going to buy 2 of them but I think you would be better off spending just a few more pounds and get one of the blue ones from the likes of Autobrite.


----------



## Lloydy

I have to have a buy one get one free, anything on offer and I buy it


----------



## 500tie

Just bought 2 from the swindon asda not bad for £5


----------



## HARPO

Now Mrs Harpo is asking why I'm suddenly volunteering to take her for the weekly supermarket shop :lol:


----------



## DW58

Why is the average SWMBO so suspicious - do we always query their motives?


----------



## bobssignum

Ashtonbuoy said:


> I saw a thread somewhere on here that said ASDA stocked it. I hope so because can't find it anywhere else!


Sainsburys also stock woolite as thats where i get mine from


----------



## Pcorbridge

Also available in Asda at Owlcoates, Pudsey and at the Asda Living in Forster Square Retail park, Bradford.


----------



## spursfan

Bought one three weeks ago, blue MF , one side shorter pile and a black edging.
dragged it over the roof and well impressed as it lifted most of the water left after sheeting.
Dont worry about thye black edging, seems soft enough to me.
Wish i had got another two just as spares, however a very good buy

Kev


----------



## packard

None in my only/local Asda


----------



## bonzo

Got 6 and two glass cloths in S****horpe for £18.50!

I left one (opened) towel for someone else...


----------



## BAXRY

I would have loved to hear the conversation that ultimately lead up to "just hold it up love so I can take a pic for the lads" haha


----------



## Tweak

bobssignum said:


> Sainsburys also stock woolite as thats where i get mine from


As does Ocado.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

BAXRY said:


> I would have loved to hear the conversation that ultimately lead up to "just hold it up love so I can take a pic for the lads" haha


:lol: thought this was very funny.

Asda's tried...

Poole Bay
Bournemouth Castlepoint
Bournemouth Landsdown

and even went to Weymouth. (it was a nice drive, more than anything)

So far, no drying towels in the car care sections!


----------



## boyasaka

Just been to ASDA in Bolden in SUNDERLAND and they have them in , i bought 2 and they had about 2 and a half boxes left on the shelf


----------



## leonclio

boyasaka said:


> Just been to ASDA in Bolden in SUNDERLAND and they have them in , i bought 2 and they had about 2 and a half boxes left on the shelf


Yes the have had them a few weeks now, still need to get a few.


----------



## Pookini

The black edging is silk, like it should be on a quality cloth :thumb: 
Got some a couple of weeks ago, been washed twice now and they just get better


----------



## markwales

going to have a look for these her in wales see if any come up


----------



## HARPO

@ Markwales..................They have them in Asda at Whitchurch, Cardiff


----------



## ved

Just picked up a couple for £5 in MK. They are also doing 6 microfibres for the same money so 12 for £5.


----------



## maestegman

Yep - same here.

Bought a load in Asda Coryton (Cardiff) earlier today.

Went in to spend a fiver - came out having spent £46.

Hmmm . . .


----------



## meraredgti

ASDA Minworth in Brum has them

*small MF colour run test*

firstly wanted to soak my brand new Autoglym Hi-Tech Microfibre Finishing Cloth and Megs Supreme Shine Microfibre towel. The AG cloth is notorious for running once wet, the reports where right. Using a small amount of hand wash *ph neutral in warm water the MF was left to soak.










AG *came with the HD wax kit, however cost £6










after just a few moments










yuk










megs turn £6.45










milky for sure, notice you can just make out the plug hole in 2' of water










next up is the Asda MF buffing & drying towels £1.49



















very clear compared










after one dunk last 10sec



























rung out, then left to dry overnight










plush side can be clearly seen










the AG MF and Asda drying towel *2 for £5 ran their a$$es off, glad this was done now rather than on the car eek 
david


----------



## zipp.y

Found Asda in Livingston had them in stock today :thumb:


----------



## robtech

good post about the dye running, i complained to AG years ago and got a cheeky reply that it was tough about there cloths.there crap in fact ive really started to go off most of there stuff now.....but shocked at the blue dye from the asda towel.omg imagine you were doing a car with a light colored mohair convertible roof.you leave the towel on the roof for a few moments and bank a nice blue stain.....


----------



## apcv41

None spotted at Asda Colchester today, it's a large 24 hour store.


----------



## boyasaka

i picked up 2 from asda in bolden sunderland last month, used one and it soaked up the water like a sponge , was well impressed , been back to the store for a few more 4 times now but each time non in


----------



## ocd13

None in Sittingbourne  have been checking nearly every week since the start of this thread and Iv yet to see them here


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Still none in my local one, and I too have been looking constantly.
I'd love to know who is picking them all up from my local Asda...
Will look a couple more times, and then I'll just have to look elsewhere as in in desperate need of some now.


----------



## colarado red

Just treated myself to 2.My megs water magnet has seen better days anyway.:thumb:


----------



## Franco50

zipp.y said:


> Found Asda in Livingston had them in stock today :thumb:


I got a couple in Livingston when this thread first appeared but havn't seen them since. Need to take another look.


----------



## mlaidler

got the last 2 in ASDA near to me (Benton) Newcastle. 2 for a fiver

cheers AB.


----------



## trackslag

Loads of boxs in Gloucester Asda.
Nice will just use it to buff off wax .


----------



## SAL73R

I'm my local asda's (Normanton, glasshouton and Wakefield) they don't even stock them "(


----------



## trackslag

Shame they dont do it on there online shop.
Would be a few quid to even post one out to one of you chaps.


----------



## Leemack

A.B said:


> I went to the tipton supercentre :lol:


My first 20 years on earth were spent in Tipton :thumb:

Where the Asda is now was where me and my mates used to knock about (In the old factory - We convinced ourselves it was Freddy Krugers boiler room and used to go in there and tell ghost stories then crap ourself and run off.

Whenever i go back to see mom in tipton, that place makes me shudder


----------



## DrDax

Mansfield ... now that's close to me. Will pop in on mon

P1000 GB Overcome 2.0.x


----------



## DMH-01

There were loads in my local Asda yesterday so decided to stock up on some. Anyone who can't get any feel free to PM me and I'll send some .


----------



## Pookini

Just to let you know Bristol's Asda wal-mart have these back in stock  got some yesterday!


----------



## Nuzzy-B

Still none in bexleyheath asda.


----------



## Danno1975

Nice one mate, just sent a PM


----------



## alan_n

got some today in the hypermaket asda in watford. They had loads in stock, great value at 2 for £5


----------



## Trip tdi

these demon shines, are they 5 litre or 2 litre...


----------



## Brian.

Asda Kirkcaldy does not have them! In fact noticed that their car cleaning area is reducing in stuff! Will check Glenrothes then Dunfermline lol.


----------



## ocd13

Trip tdi said:


> these demon shines, are they 5 litre or 2 litre...


The demon shine in Asda is 2.5L from what I remember:thumb:


----------



## David

none left in newton mearns or linwood


----------



## Brian.

none in glenrothes......


----------



## Brooklands

I got a couple in Poole yesterday.......


----------



## Chicane

in stock in boldon asda :thumb:


----------



## GAZLOZ

quite a few at Eastlands Asda


----------



## titanx

Anyone know if they have any stock in Hull, I,am out that way tomorrow.
Thanks jason


----------



## robgti

Not sure if it has all ready been mentioned but Asda also sell a three pack of microfibre clothes for a quid. 

Had a few packs myself and they are pretty good valve.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Finally got 2 of these (courtesy of my mother lol)!
At last...now to see how good they are at that price.


----------



## Will-S

David said:


> none left in newton mearns or linwood


Have you tried Asda Govan, just off Helen Street? Got two in there not so long ago


----------



## packard

None ever in Norwich? anyone know if Gt Yarmouth has any?


----------



## Will-S

Asda Milngavie has two boxes of them:argie: Was in there earlier today and noticed them:thumb:


----------



## slim

Good Morning, tried Norwich a few times for these.
No joy so far...


----------



## sistersvisions

Asda in Eastbourne have some/similar.....yellow ones from kent car care...look the same as the blue ones, but are yellow with yellow silk edgeing. same price to....:thumb:


----------



## ocd13

Finally got my hands on a few of these a few days ago.
They was all in the special fathers day section
Typical though not even used them yet and the kids have claimed them after getting stuck out in a rain storm today. they did dry the kids off pretty well though haha


----------



## Danno1975

ocd13 said:


> Finally got my hands on a few of these a few days ago.
> They was all in the special fathers day section
> Typical though not even used them yet and the kids have claimed them after getting stuck out in a rain storm today. they did dry the kids off pretty well though haha


LOL, I managed to do the worlds faster two car quick wash this morning in light rain!!!, but used my new Asda towels for the first time and they're really good. Better than my big fluffy yellow (can't remember make) one.

Very impressed.


----------



## Trip tdi

I saw them in asda yesterday, picked one up and felt the texture of the drying towel, did not seem bad for the price, its asda branded.


----------



## clubman

Asda Brighton got loads.


----------



## OILRS

Thanks i got sum awhile back there not bad , and did rinse them first


----------



## NorthernNick

^ GORGEOUS RS!!

and my asda (rochdale) doesnt have them at all 
How much would postage be for two and would anyone like to post me two?


----------



## Shinyvec

I could try and hunt some down for you if you want as I have a Asda in my local town but they wernt in there today as I always have a look in that section just in case. I cant guarantee how long it will be untill I get some though mate and post would be a std parcel price of about £4 I would of thought but that is a rough guess


----------



## mr.t

Asda merry hill today didnt have any booo.


----------



## NorthernNick

Shinyvec said:


> I could try and hunt some down for you if you want as I have a Asda in my local town but they wernt in there today as I always have a look in that section just in case. I cant guarantee how long it will be untill I get some though mate and post would be a std parcel price of about £4 I would of thought but that is a rough guess


ah no worries then, for about £10 i could get a bigger one with me next CYC order :thumb:
Much appreciate the offer though!


----------



## Shinyvec

NorthernNick said:


> ah no worries then, for about £10 i could get a bigger one with me next CYC order :thumb:
> Much appreciate the offer though!


I think that is your better choice mate as I have looked at the Asda Towels when my store last had them and yes they are cheap and you can tell aswell. I wouldnt dream of having them in my collection just because I think they are poor and not label snobbery. Some of my best towels are the Monza Yellow ones and they are cheap but feel nice, are quite thick and work


----------



## Tazz

chelmsley wood branch doesnt have any in, thats the only asda i use


----------



## M44T

Stop being lazy and drive to minworth then, they have loads in. :-D


----------



## N2eav

I got 2 from asda at bridge of dee Aberdeen this morning along with the noodle MIT.


----------



## fordeboy

St Austell asda has loads . I bought another 2 on friday , got 6 in total now . For the money you can't go wrong .


----------



## wilkie1980

Just picked up four from ASDA Coryton, Cardiff with the 2 for £5...quite a few left on the shelves but then they seem to disappear for weeks on end!!


----------



## hagler

bought this towel on sunday, it was priced up for £3 and was charged £3.50 but sorted that, got home tried it out and this is my opinion, utterly useless. Ok yes it doesnt absorb water too badly imo the edging is poor and far too course and the towel is no way plush enough for me and found it was dragging on my paint alot, ill use it for glass and wheels but it aint going anywhere near my paint again.


----------



## ffrs1444

Southampton today had them 2x£5 and Demon shine 2x£5 happy days


----------



## Yozza

MarkSmith said:


> What are these like ?
> 
> Are they as good as other drying towells available ?


Ive been using one for about 6 months, and to be honest can not fault it


----------



## davidc1987

asda trafford park have these in stock!


----------



## alfatronics

how does it compare to *Autoglym Hi-Tech Drying Towel*

i hear this is the business when it comes to towels...

also i have a Black car and my chamois leaves stupid water marks all over it!

will the asda one work better? or shall i just get the hi-Tech one

thanks in advance


----------



## Radish293

I have both the autoglym and the Asda cloths. Ultimately I have to say the autoglym is better. It does remove water better but is not quite as large and it's about three times the price.
My preferred method is to use an Autoglym Aquadry synthetic chamois to take the bulk of the water off then to follow up with which ever of my drying towels that is clean.

Asda also do a great price on smaller microfibre cloths.


----------



## alfatronics

bottom line:

buy asda?....


----------



## Shinyvec

The Llandudno branch has the full range of green/black detailing gear including the drying towels


----------



## Kobeone

I have 2 of these towels, yet to use them but they seem great quality and i am even considering using the green one as my wax buffer as it is sooooo soft! Im off to asda this afternoon to do some food/detailing shopping :thumb:


----------



## craigblues

I just pick up two of these to try for £2 each. Plus they had lots of different brushes ranging from £1 - £2.75.


----------



## mr.t

grrr 3 asdas around my area and none of them stock them!


----------



## Gaaraz

Just wondering, are these the same? Kent Q6600 Microfibre Towel Pack (6 Pieces): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## craigblues

Gaaraz said:


> Just wondering, are these the same? Kent Q6600 Microfibre Towel Pack (6 Pieces): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Nope. :thumb:


----------



## Gaaraz

Thought so  Thank you, maybe not quite as good a deal but I've found a Kent one for £3.70 delivered if anyone's interested Kent Q6100 Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## SaaB

*ASDA Towels*

Maybe old news but got these today

£2.00 for MF 6 pack
£3.00 for Drying Towel


----------



## craigblues

I got lucky my drying towels were only £2 each. They are great value.


----------



## .Pseudonym.

Bought some drying towels at Asda. Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## whitewheels

got mine last week from Ipswich ASDA £3 each got 2 used 1 on Sunday very nice


Paul


----------



## Russ and his BM

Andover never has any in my experience. Huurrrrumph!


----------



## gimble

just been and got the 6 microfibre clothes for £2.00:thumb:
no drying towels left


----------



## dan_griffin11

whitewheels said:


> got mine last week from Ipswich ASDA £3 each got 2 used 1 on Sunday very nice
> 
> Paul


Did you just nick the last few! None left in there when i went today


----------



## whitewheels

dan_griffin11 said:


> Did you just nick the last few! None left in there when i went today


hehehehehehe


----------



## Nath

my local asda had some drying towels in that had their packaging torn off for 50p each. I bought the lot!


----------



## Jambob28

Bought some from the Tunbridge Wells store today.
The pack of 6 Microfibres was on offer at £2, Drying Towel was £3.
The two for £5 offer wasn't on


----------



## thehulk2002

I have used before and wont buy again left small scratch mark on my car fixed in with my DA polisher I buy costco and poorboys which are great


----------



## scratcher

They have them in at the Milton Keynes/Bletchley store. Picked some up friday evening.
They had all of the new brush selection too. I might go back and get a couple one afternoon.


----------



## harbor

I had popped into the asda near me (Queslett) but didn't go upstairs today, good find though, may give them a whirl tomorrow


----------



## TigerUK

Gaaraz said:


> Just wondering, are these the same? Kent Q6600 Microfibre Towel Pack (6 Pieces): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike





craigblues said:


> Nope. :thumb:


Have to disagree, this "kent" company produce the the towels for ASDA, if you check the small print in the asda branded ones you'll see that it says produced by Kent for ASDA.

I was unable to find the microfiber drying dowels, but the synthetic chamois was available for a long time, so I bought it.


----------



## VenomUK

Just got one today but mine are green.


----------



## avit88

they are great! glad to see ppl are being sensible with their money rather than spending 10x the amount on a branded one like so many folk on here do... which does nothing the asda towel doesnt!


----------



## duckson

Are the drying towels available in most/all Asda stores?


----------



## DetailDom

I use these and find they are as good as any branded MF I have used in the past,they are £2 for the six pack in my local Asda.

I now have lots and lots,almost throw away at that price.


----------



## SaaB

Used these first time and are a dream, pat dry very quick with virtually no circular movements.

Only thing i would say is to give them a good check for any rough imperfections, as i found some hard clumps of Microfibre on mine


----------



## packard

duckson said:


> Are the drying towels available in most/all Asda stores?


Quite simply yes if a reasonable size store


----------



## Matt93

Also avaliable in 'the range'


----------



## harbor

I had popped into the asda near me (Queslett) but didn't go upstairs today, good find though, may give them a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## B17BLG

is there a link online for these?


----------



## Jason123

Bought a set of these. cut labels off and your laughing!


----------



## mr.t

B17BLG said:


> is there a link online for these?


no link unfortunatly.its annoying that not all asdas stock these.Round dudley theres 3 asdas! and not one stock them.1s in a huge shopping centre too so its a huge store but nothing.grr.


----------



## B17BLG

yeah going look at the stoke store tonight


----------



## Webster

Have a few of these myself, they work wonderful


----------



## robtech

anyone use these as just polishing cloths instead of drying towels?


----------



## tupat

Any asda's in birmingham stock these?


----------



## The Doctor

Picked 2 of these up a few weeks ago. They are actually brilliant! Very soft and plush on one side with sorter pile the other side. Remind me of the Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer but IMO they are better! I picked another 2 up the other day so ive got 4 now.


----------



## Neilb1

I have to say them towels are brilliant. I am no exoert but you can pretty much dry a full car with one towel


----------



## Focusaddict

DARN IT!!!! went to asda today and didn't see them.


----------



## Liam_89

Same ones can be found here 
Kent Q6100 Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Ive had a few from asda and i got 2 of these theyre exact same


----------



## FiestaDan

will try to get some of these asap


----------



## alfatronics

Tesco have some inexpensive yet vey good drying towels 
And always in stock (pretty much lol)
I think they are simoniz too.


----------



## Focusaddict

However the tescos my way never have them, checked three and none have them on sale.


----------



## Sunburst

Liam_89 said:


> Same ones can be found here
> Kent Q6100 Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> Ive had a few from asda and i got 2 of these theyre exact same


I have a pair of these, they're brilliant. Great value for money. Mine bled color like crazy though, so wash them by themselves the first couple of times to keep your blue towels from going green.:doublesho


----------



## nichol4s

Asda at handsworth have loads :thumb:


----------



## tupat

nichol4s said:


> Asda at handsworth have loads :thumb:


Is that at one stop shopping center (perry bar)?


----------



## TigerUK

Liam_89 said:


> Same ones can be found here
> Kent Q6100 Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> Ive had a few from asda and i got 2 of these theyre exact same


decent deal.. Yes, as I've said a few times the Kent company produce ASDA own brand stuff as well. Their buffing towels are excellent too.

I wanted to buy a wooly mammoth towel, but made an impulse purchase on these KENT towels from b&q for £3.98.

I'd say get wooly mammoth if you detail a lot of cars, but these ASDA/Kent are fine for a whole car.

Even after doing a whole car it has lots of dry spots, comepletely effortless, place flat onto the car at the back, and just pull from two corners all the way to the front of the vehicle and it will pick up all the water in its cracks.


----------



## mjh760

Love em, work great for me! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

cant beat the drying towel for value


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Excellent value and I thought they did a good job until I visited Shinearama yesterday and bought a Dodo Juice plush orange drying towel. WOW. It is half the size of the asda towel but at least 3 times thicker. One pass/pat of an area left it totally bone dry.
It was 5 times the price of the asda towel but 10 times better. 

Asda towel going nowhere near paintwork now and will be used for wheels, sills etc.

It just proves you certainly do get what you pay for.


----------



## rob3rto

Bought one yesterday but yet to try it cos its bloody raining again. One thing though, its a horrid luminous green/yellow colour. Have they just changed colour or do they do more than one type?


----------



## wilkie1980

rob3rto said:


> Bought one yesterday but yet to try it cos its bloody raining again. One thing though, its a horrid luminous green/yellow colour. Have they just changed colour or do they do more than one type?


I have seen them in blue, green and most recently yellow!!


----------



## JoshG1992

They look like the same ones i use and mine are luminous yellow. Used them for about a year now and not that regularly and they have started to loose performance a fair bit, might go get some of these since i paid £10 for 2 last year!


----------

